# SKS Rifles



## jimofcfd

Is anyone doing any shooting or collecting with SKS rifles anymore? I dug 2 out of my cabinet to clean them recently and in reading posts, I don't see much about them.


----------



## Nikster

I gotsa one;

A Russian milled, laminated stock. Bought it when they 1st., hit the market, paid $108.00(thats when I had a FFL) but a sweet shooting rifle. had a trigger job done on it about 10yrs.ago. With some added work done on it I get a real good group @ 100yds. had a scope mounted, but NOT the regular mounting one sees which fits on the back of the trigger housing cover. Gotta dig it out & put it back together since my last shoot in Missouri last November. I'll post a pic of a 75% better scope mount than the usual.

Since building my Ar's & have them tricked out with comp. triggers, comp./varmit S.S./fluted barrels, compensating scopes which now i'm confident with 300yd., shots I only use the SKS for burning up the rounds.

But..... a fun gun to shoot.

Nik


----------



## jacmec

I bought a yugo unissued in the cosmoline in 2004. It was $179, and a ok shooter. I have not dug it out for about a year. I thought about selling it now that the price is $350 +, but I enjoy it. It was the rifle that got me into milsup shooting.


----------



## jeffmo

i've had mine for many years now and really like it.shoots pretty darn good and is cheap to shoot.


----------



## olwhitee

The Russian SKS sells higher then the yugo. I have seen the Russian sell for 3-5 hundred sometimes higher depending on the condition recently.

As for the yugo, one of these can still be had for the 225-299 price range.

JEFFMO, I agree they are great shooters but you must be reloading if yours is cheap to shoot. 762x39 has doubled even tripled someplaces in price over the last year.


----------



## TMK

I remeber back in the early 90's they were giving the Norinco ones away for as little as $89 at gun shows.

Should have bought a truck load!


----------



## jeffmo

olwhitee said:


> The Russian SKS sells higher then the yugo. I have seen the Russian sell for 3-5 hundred sometimes higher depending on the condition recently.
> 
> As for the yugo, one of these can still be had for the 225-299 price range.
> 
> JEFFMO, I agree they are great shooters but you must be reloading if yours is cheap to shoot. 762x39 has doubled even tripled someplaces in price over the last year.


well,i haven't needed to buy any ammo for quite some time!


----------



## steelheadtracker

me and my girlfriends dad each just bought a sks yesterday. its my first sks. my girlfriends dad has had one for years. the one i bought is a yugoslavian and his that he just bought is chinese and has a collapsable stock. they were $250 a piece plus each got 150 rounds. they need a little cleaning but other than that they r good. im a happy camper cuz when a deal comes up its best to take it.


----------



## jimofcfd

I am glad that there is still interest in them. I really enjoyed shooting my Poly-Tech Hunter carbine(set up as a black rifle). I also have a 1951 Russian(Tula Arsenal) that has only had a few rounds through it (it has become my safe queen). I have actually had the opportunity to shoot woodchuck, fox, and coyote with the PolyTech. Reliable shooter, just not sub MOA. We used to shoot the steel core ammo at cinder blocks and blow them up.


----------



## jacmec

olwhitee said:


> As for the yugo, one of these can still be had for the 225-299 price range.


Fun show prices yes. Two near by gun shops are selling them, one for $350 the other shop has a $399 tag on one, both are yugo's. But they both have been sitting there since late November.


----------



## Huntinbull

I am looking for a shooter, not really concerned about who makes it, just want a plinker/close range coyote gun. Anyone have a spare to sell send a PM or an email to [email protected]

Thanks
Huntinbull


----------



## RWBlue

I have a Russian. It has become a safe queen. Someday I will sell it to a collector.

Then again, if someone had a 6 inch 686, or Kahr MK9 or PM9, I would be tempted to make a straight up trade.


----------



## fishinjim

back in the 90's, I lived in SoCal. I had a choice - either a British Lee Enfield No1Mk3 or a Russian SKS. I opted for the Enfield in .303 and the next year, California made the SKS illegal to own - the infamous assault weapon ban. I still have my Enfield.

I also have a Bulgarian Makarov 9x18 that I picked up about 4 years ago. Nice pistol.

Jim


----------



## catchabuzz

Hey guys...does anyone have an idea of where I could sell a SKS? I also don't know the local laws for OH on this firearm because I just moved here. Any advise?


----------



## Orlando

Uh, read a few posts up


----------



## mao10

catchabuzz said:


> Hey guys...does anyone have an idea of where I could sell a SKS? I also don't know the local laws for OH on this firearm because I just moved here. Any advise?


you can try swapgiant.com they let you post firearms classifieds online. there are thousands of posts in the ohio section of the site.


----------



## Orlando

Huntinbull said:


> I am looking for a shooter, not really concerned about who makes it, just want a plinker/close range coyote gun. Anyone have a spare to sell send a PM or an email to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> Huntinbull


I have a SKS and several other rifles that would do for what yo are looking for. Problem is we are not very close. 
I will send you a PM


----------

